# Airwick Plugin Air Freshener



## slideaboot (Feb 23, 2011)

Where do you guys stand on these sorts of air fresheners? Will they be harmful or toxic to tegus? My fiancee LOVES these types of air fresheners, and they do make the house smell more pleasant, but I'm not about to jeopardize Aesop's and Francis' health over a pretty smell.

Any feedback is greatly appreciated...


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Having stopped smelling anything long ago I can only say ..

If it keeps her happy and quiet GREAT!!!

It`s just a fad that will soon pass anyway ..

Better to get a new Tegu as to have to listen to it ...


----------



## james.w (Feb 23, 2011)

Google them, they are one of the top causes of house fires. We used to use them all over the house until some clients of my wifes told her about the fire problem.


----------



## txrepgirl (Feb 23, 2011)

montana. I think you are being VERY rude by your comand on getting a new Tegu then having to listen to it. If you can't say be nice keep it to your self.

slideaboot. I would call your reptile vet and ask him/her. I know those things are toxic to birds but I don't know about other animals. If you do plug some in I would plug it high up so your Tegu can't get to it. They will try to bite/eat anything.


----------



## Toby_H (Feb 23, 2011)

I haven't heard about the fire hazard. While that is a seperate issue/concern, it's certainly one worth looking into before making a decision...


As for it's toxicity, my thought is 'location location location.' If it were placed in the Tegus enclosure, it will likely be hazardous. Even if it is not 'toxic' the very unnatural odor would likely drive the Tegu mad. But if placed on the far side of the room, I doubt it would be a problem. 


Birds are well known to be very sensative to chemicals, but knowing it is bad for them gives you a starting point for research. You may want to find a bird keeping forum and see what kind of thoughts/experiences they have.


----------



## slideaboot (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks, guys. It's outside of their enclosures, but inside the room that the enclosures are in. I guess it's time to do a bit more research--especially on this whole FIRE business!


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Feb 24, 2011)

I'd think that too, outside the enclosure would be fine. 

Another alternative is to use bio-safe air fresheners. There is a citrus spray that is pretty good, and it's 100% organic. For the life of me, the name escapes me.


----------



## slideaboot (Feb 24, 2011)

Draco D Tegu said:


> I'd think that too, outside the enclosure would be fine.
> 
> Another alternative is to use bio-safe air fresheners. There is a citrus spray that is pretty good, and it's 100% organic. For the life of me, the name escapes me.



Sweet...if you think of it, can you let me know?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 24, 2011)

_As long as you keep them a way from the tegu it shouldn't be a problem. Dino was actually very interested in one of the plug ins I had. Scratching at it and licking them to a point where I switched to diffusers and battery operated ones. 

If you like using candles you can try oil burners, just keep it in a low traffic area. Or some where that it's less likely to be knocked over. 

But the oil free diffusers and or battery operated air fresheners work great for me. 

Then depending on where you stay there's the natural air freshener of opening windows weather permitted :-D ._


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey Slideaboot, 

I looked at my spray .... it's called Citrus Magic. I think I got mine from the Dollar Store.....word of warning, a little spray will do ya. Otherwise you'll be smelling oranges for weeks!


----------



## slideaboot (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks, Draco. I'll check it out.


----------



## james.w (Mar 1, 2011)

Febreze makes an air freshener that is similar to the plug-in but doesn't need to be plugged in. I got one this weekend and put it in my reptile room, and it is amazing. Not sure how long they last, but it seems to be worth it.


----------

